# Steering gear box color



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

Was the color of the steering gear box on a 1965 GTO black from the factory?


----------



## Gasgoat (Jan 4, 2009)

I recently purchased a family survivor 65 lemans that is untouched and would be glad to take a peak in the am and get back to you..


----------



## Gasgoat (Jan 4, 2009)

*Recent Dream Purchase*

This will likely be a poor attempt at posting a few pics of a recent purchase.. Close family member car that I recently was fortunate enough to accquire 65 lemans that has not been touched with 27K and hoping to save paint...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think it may have come just the raw cast metal from the factory. I painted mine flat black same as the frame.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a quote from Zazarine and Roberts' 64-72 GTO Restoration Guide which includes 64-67;

"The Steering Box was painted gloss black, with the lower end plug and side cover in natural aluminum."


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

05GTO said:


> According to Zazarine and Roberts, here is a quote from the 64-72 GTO restoration guide;
> 
> "The Steering Box was painted gloss black, with the lower end plug and side cover in natural aluminum."


Thanks for that! :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

That's what both of mine look like (under the grime!). Rukee, I don't think ANYTHING was painted flat black by pontiac. Even the frames were semi gloss, just like the wheel houses and the steering box and the heater core cover/firewall, etc. Time to shine it up!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That was my bad. I said flat black, but actually I did paint it and the frame semi-gloss. Dang it! I HATE it when I'm wrong!!


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

heres a shot of mine- por-15 and natural


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

geeteeohguy said:


> That's what both of mine look like (under the grime!). Rukee, I don't think ANYTHING was painted flat black by pontiac. Even the frames were semi gloss, just like the wheel houses and the steering box and the heater core cover/firewall, etc. Time to shine it up!


The only part I believe that was flat black was the upper part of the dash between the dash pad and the windshield. Under the hood was 30% gloss black or semi flat and was covered with the sound deadner pad.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

O5: you're right, if the car had a black interior. Other color interiors had a flat (o gloss) color matched paint at the dash. My '67, which originally had a gold interior, has a flat gold/brown dash header. My'65 has a flat blue header (blue interior).


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

geeteeohguy said:


> O5: you're right, if the car had a black interior. Other color interiors had a flat (o gloss) color matched paint at the dash. My '67, which originally had a gold interior, has a flat gold/brown dash header. My'65 has a flat blue header (blue interior).



Thanks for the clarification,


----------



## archebald23 (Jul 29, 2010)

05GTO said:


> Here is a quote from Zazarine and Roberts' 64-72 GTO Restoration Guide which includes 64-67;
> 
> "The Steering Box was painted gloss black, with the lower end plug and side cover in natural aluminum."


the gloss black steering gearbox just doesn't go well with the whole look. Pontiac should have made use of the flat or semi flat the least to blend with the whole color scheme.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

just remember those parts are made by the 1000's and put in alot of GMs cars so the gloss black was the cheap solution to painting a production part


----------

